# Hello..



## StangV2_0 (12/6/14)

Noob to the forum here. Been vaping for about two months now. Loving it. Made my first battery mod within 7 days of starting. Cut my ego head off old 650 case and modded it to fit a 22mm copper pipe with a rechargeable 18650 2200mAh. Painted it matt black and added a braided handle. Loved it so much I made another. 


I am also looking at becoming a local supplier in my area  

More on that later... 

My battery mod in attachment with a T3S tank. 
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Riaz (12/6/14)

hi @StangV2_0 and welcome to the forum

thats pretty innovative buddy, well done!


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

Wow innovative. Welcome to the forum @StangV2_0


----------



## StangV2_0 (12/6/14)

Thanks guys! It doesnt look that good anymore. Its chipped paint off now a few days later. My own fault for not using a decent primer I guess..  

Still works 100% though.


----------



## Gizmo (12/6/14)

Awesome! Welcome to the forums 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## StangV2_0 (12/6/14)

Thanks Gizmo! 

Love your store. Havent bought too much to be honest but a great experience!


----------

